# Help wanted!



## Harbor View Marine (Feb 7, 2011)

Boating Season is around the corner. We are looking to expand our team! Positions are available NOW!! Dockhand, Parts clerk, Service Tech and Sales Person! Marine/ boating/ sales experience required! Submit your application in person. 1220 Mahogany Mill Road, Pensacola.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Shared the info with friends on FB...:thumbup:


----------

